

‘Cartell’ Chat Room Traders Boasted of Whacking FX Market - julio_iglesias
http://www.bloomberg.com/news/2014-11-13/-cartell-chat-room-traders-boasted-of-whacking-fx-market.html

======
spb
FX = Foreign Exchange here. Not obvious from the context; for all I know "FX
market" could refer to wage-fixing collusion in the special effects industry
(with the "chat room traders" trading hiring rates).

~~~
dopamean
I really doubt anyone here is going to assume that the initials FX in a phrase
with the words "market" and "traders" could mean anything other than foreign
exchange.

~~~
Terr_
Actively assume it means "Special Effects"? Probably not.

Be confused and wish the title was clearer? Much more likely.

